

The Celebrity Photo Hacks Couldn’t Have Come at a Worse Time for Apple - pmcpinto
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/the-celebrity-photo-hacks-couldnt-have-come-at-a-worse-time-for-apple/

======
mtmail
"If Apple were a startup like Dropbox, such a high-profile theft of users’
sensitive, private data could spell the difference between success and failure
as a company."

The stock market doesn't seem to care. Or care more about possible new
products coming out next week. The stock price went up after the celebrity
photo hack news.
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AAPL&t=1m&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AAPL&t=1m&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=)

